# Tree in vivarium ?



## xsputnikx (May 11, 2010)

Im sure im not the first one that has thought of this and instead of having a fake looking tree in your vivarium a little bonsai would set the tank off perfect... but I have read that juniper would not be a good idea due to the scent they put off and the sappy needles.. but with that being said I know they use more than one kind of tree / bush type plant for bonsai.. any suggestions ? ... im novice on the subject


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

do a search on here, its been done successfuly, mostly with Ficus


----------



## xsputnikx (May 11, 2010)

ok I will try to search again... 

I do know they use 

bamboo
Jade tree
Ficus
money tree
brush cherry
sago palms


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

no jade plants in a frog viv, too wet
Ficus will give you the best results


----------



## xsputnikx (May 11, 2010)

I did a search online for a few nursery's and I actually found a local bonsai shop I was very shocked as I usually cant find anything... ima go check out what they got today and see if I find anything good


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

also, the 'money tree' (pachira aquatica, i beleive) really only grows vertically, and quickly when young, so it wouldn't be a good idea. if i were you i would go with ficus as well.

just my 2 cents


----------



## Minichilired (Jul 9, 2010)

Check out my thread on the members viv thread on the second page I put a bonsai in a terrarium but don't know what kind of bonsai I bought though.
The thread is my new zoo med vivariums


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

I use Ficus Benjamina as well as a couple different Aralia stumps in tanks.


----------



## Minichilired (Jul 9, 2010)

I call it a bonzarium


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

That's really cool!


----------



## lking31646 (Jul 6, 2010)

Your bonsai looks like a Serissa.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Check this one out: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...ndoor-greenhouse-const-jrnl-9.html#post302175


----------

